# Benefits of a high star rating



## WaveRunner1

NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


----------



## Uberyouber

Well you do get to drive farther to pick up VIP request !


----------



## Uberfunitis

You get the satisfaction of knowing you are doing your job well, and less stress about being deactivated if the next passenger rates you harshly.


----------



## Abraxas79

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


I am afraid to say that you have that high of a rating you are doing something wrong !


----------



## Rat

I use my 5 star rating to pay my electric bill


----------



## Jagent

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


...and, a brand new driver who hasn't given 5 rides makes the exact same money as a driver who has been driving for years. Welcome to rideshare.


----------



## 4.9 forever

I use my 4.9 to hit on chicks. They figure if I am such a nice attentive person while I drive, that must translate to other areas . . .

No, not once have I tried that.


----------



## JesusisLord777

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


I believe that you get more priority with the Uber algorithm, in some cases, but I can't prove that.


----------



## JimKE

JesusisLord777 said:


> I believe that you get more priority with the Uber algorithm, in some cases, but I can't prove that.


I have seen some other comments like this one, and I've also seen comments that high-rated pax are paired with high-rated drivers whenever possible.

I don't know if any of that is true, but I have seen some things that make me wonder.


----------



## JesusisLord777

JimKE said:


> I have seen some other comments like this one, and I've also seen comments that high-rated pax are paired with high-rated drivers whenever possible.
> 
> I don't know if any of that is true, but I have seen some things that make me wonder.


Well... One thing I can say for sure is that I get WAY too many first time users to be just a coincidence.

I have a 4.97 rating, (and to be fair, a nice car as well), and I have seen Uber send me requests by first time users, when I was 10+ mins away and there were many other closer drivers available.

I have also seen Uber skip over many other drivers in cases where the passenger was somebody that I have had before, and we both had given each other 5-stars.


----------



## Emp9

i seem to get matched with high rated pax. i seem to get steady pings also compared to friends with 4.6 ratings. my support is now penny and mike and not rohit and kumar . pax are less likely to cancel on me. a few mentioned this also. that they cancel on lower rated drivers.


----------



## WaveRunner1

Emp9 said:


> i seem to get matched with high rated pax. i seem to get steady pings also compared to friends with 4.6 ratings. my support is now penny and mike and not rohit and kumar . pax are less likely to cancel on me. a few mentioned this also. that they cancel on lower rated drivers.


Good points. I get a mix on support. I read somewhere Rachel Holt, Uber NA Manager (who lives in DC by the way), said they would prioritize drivers with more rides completed with better support staff. I still get support outsourced to Bangalore in which they often copy/paste responses that have nothing to do with my question. I reply non-stop berating them for not answering my question then finally a person with a Western name responds with a sufficient answer. I think Uber really tries to prioritize efficiency. They match whoever is nearby. They want as many rides completed as possible.


----------



## JesusisLord777

I have anyways had decent interactions with Uber support. Lyft on the other hand has given me horrible canned answers that had nothing to do with my question. 

Lyft does seem to be more "fair" in their dispatching, however. Uber seems to have other factors come into play with their algorithm besides proximity, but it's definitely the most important one.


----------



## Emp9

WaveRunner1 said:


> Good points. I get a mix on support. I read somewhere Rachel Holt, Uber NA Manager (who lives in DC by the way), said they would prioritize drivers with more rides completed with better support staff. I still get support outsourced to Bangalore in which they often copy/paste responses that have nothing to do with my question. I reply non-stop berating them for not answer my question then finally a person with a Western name responds with a sufficient answer. I think Uber really tries to prioritize efficiency. They match whoever is nearby. They want as many rides completed as possible.


i noticed around the time i got 2500 5 stars. i just wish it was closest driver like before its very hard now to get a ping on the same block or so you are on.


----------



## george_lol

JesusisLord777 said:


> Lyft on the other hand has given me horrible canned answers that had nothing to do with my question.
> 
> Lyft does seem to be more "fair" in their dispatching, however.


Agree about Lyft and canned answers. I laid into them when they sent me a survey about the responder.
As to fair - I gave a pax a ride, we talked about waiting for her to take her back, so I agreed. When the wait was more than 5 minutes I terminated the ride and went and told her, suggested she call for another when she was done, that she should get me as I was so close. I waited another few minutes and she came out, requested Lyft and they gave it to another driver 8 minutes away. She cancelled and requested again and they gave it to yet a different driver. Yet I was right there. She had tipped me $5 on a $6 fare. The reason I agreed to wait is because we had a great conversation.


----------



## Clifford Chong

High ratings = less pax cancel on you. That's one benefit.

Other is bragging rights. More pax will perceive you as a good driver which amounts to better treatment.

Jagent, you're wrong about new vs old drivers. In LA, new drivers will have to pay 25% of their fares opposed to drivers who signed before 2016 which only pay 20%. There was a contract that shows how fee is applied depending on what date the driver signed up.


----------



## george_lol

Clifford Chong said:


> Other is bragging rights. More pax will perceive you as a good driver which amounts to better treatment.


numerous pax have commented positively about high rating.


----------



## JDoey

Idk, when I was a 4.7 when they first changed over the rating system to 100 reviews instead of 500 I found that PAX treated me differently than now that I have a 4.92. 

I had a few bad reviews which are gone now cause of the new ratings system. 

And folks generally are more well behaved on trips and tip more frequently.

Thats just my experience.


----------



## Haines

Uberyouber said:


> Well you do get to drive farther to pick up VIP request !


Which are usually the cheapest rides with no tip lol.



4.9 forever said:


> I use my 4.9 to hit on chicks. They figure if I am such a nice attentive person while I drive, that must translate to other areas . . .
> 
> No, not once have I tried that.


To hit on chicks - really? This is not 12th grade.


----------



## M1ke1229

Haines said:


> Which are usually the cheapest rides with no tip lol.
> 
> To hit on chicks - really? This is not 12th grade.


Lighten up he was joking


----------



## Rushmanyyz

JimKE said:


> I have seen some other comments like this one, and I've also seen comments that high-rated pax are paired with high-rated drivers whenever possible.
> 
> I don't know if any of that is true, but I have seen some things that make me wonder.


I've said these things pretty emphatically but I'm still skeptical to be honest. It may do something but it's still at the mercy of what is available.


----------



## Lee239

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


I think people with low ratings get worse rides, less pings, more minority pax, more minimum fare rides.


----------



## Stav53

My findings tend to conve ge to the OP's. I'm rated 4.98 with 2000+ trips. I noticed myself that sometimes I get a "preferential" treatment by Uber. For example one evening recently, I was returning home and had trips towards destination ON with 2 trips remaining. Well, unexpectedly I received a third ride towards destination. Go figure .....


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Stav53 said:


> My findings tend to conve ge to the OP's. I'm rated 4.98 with 2000+ trips. I noticed myself that sometimes I get a "preferential" treatment by Uber. For example one evening recently, I was returning home and had trips towards destination ON with 2 trips remaining. Well, unexpectedly I received a third ride towards destination. Go figure .....


It's possible, however, there may be a hefty confirmation bias in there.


----------



## Lee239

Stav53 said:


> My findings tend to conve ge to the OP's. I'm rated 4.98 with 2000+ trips. I noticed myself that sometimes I get a "preferential" treatment by Uber. For example one evening recently, I was returning home and had trips towards destination ON with 2 trips remaining. Well, unexpectedly I received a third ride towards destination. Go figure .....


One evening or 1 to 3 rides where perhaps they needed you because you were the closest does not a company make.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Lee239 said:


> One evening or 1 to 3 rides where perhaps they needed you because you were the closest does not a company make.


Nah, there's more to it than that.

If you look at your trips, it is rather statistically curved - kinda artificially so. If it were actually statistical, you'd expect days that are really good and days that are really bad in terms of strings of short or long runs, if the only independent variable was distance to a rider. When I look at my trip spread though, it seems uncannily uniform.

I won't go more than maybe 3 short trips before getting something good. If you think about it, that's they way you'd want drivers to think - even subconciously. You'd want a system that rewards sticking to a high acceptance rate and you'd provide a negative conditioning towards lots of passing. I'll even bet that, statistically, higher rated drivers tend to discriminate more based on rider ratings, which very likely skews their driver ratings to remain high. That means less cancels.

Surge hounding likely throws in a monkey wrench and it's also likely the reason they crack down on it so hard. The system doesn't want you to log in and drive round for an hour before getting a trip, so it'll likely toss more bones to those just starting for the day.

The goal is to keep as many drivers out as long as they can.

Now, it is possible that some or all of this conjecture is confirmation bias, but that lack of a strong skew makes me doubt that. The worst attitudes and stories come from the folks here that have serious issues with Uber. Not many of them care much about ratings and my guess is that theirs are pretty low. While no one really thinks Uber is a glowing example of pro-industry capitalism, higher rated drivers do seem to have a more measured outlook.

To me, it's just a convergence of far too many coincidences to make me think there is a single variable system that manages to get it right merely through random chance. Something here is nudging the skew towards uniformity.

So, it's hard to shrug off this notion that these numbers don't matter in some way but it's also rather difficult to prove or even believe it's that simple to intuit what's happening. We know it's an algorithm though and I could think up one that manages this skew well, I'm sure the engineers at Uber are better than me.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Stav53

Rushmanyyz said:


> Nah, there's more to it than that.
> 
> If you look at your trips, it is rather statistically curved - kinda artificially so. If it were actually statistical, you'd expect days that are really good and days that are really bad in terms of strings of short or long runs, if the only independent variable was distance to a rider. When I look at my trip spread though, it seems uncannily uniform.
> 
> I won't go more than maybe 3 short trips before getting something good. If you think about it, that's they way you'd want drivers to think - even subconciously. You'd want a system that rewards sticking to a high acceptance rate and you'd provide a negative conditioning towards lots of passing. I'll even bet that, statistically, higher rated drivers tend to discriminate more based on rider ratings, which very likely skews their driver ratings to remain high. That means less cancels.
> 
> Surge hounding likely throws in a monkey wrench and it's also likely the reason they crack down on it so hard. The system doesn't want you to log in and drive round for an hour before getting a trip, so it'll likely toss more bones to those just starting for the day.
> 
> The goal is to keep as many drivers out as long as they can.
> 
> Now, it is possible that some or all of this conjecture is confirmation bias, but that lack of a strong skew makes me doubt that. The worst attitudes and stories come from the folks here that have serious issues with Uber. Not many of them care much about ratings and my guess is that theirs are pretty low. While no one really thinks Uber is a glowing example of pro-industry capitalism, higher rated drivers do seem to have a more measured outlook.
> 
> To me, it's just a convergence of far too many coincidences to make me think there is a single variable system that manages to get it right merely through random chance. Something here is nudging the skew towards uniformity.
> 
> So, it's hard to shrug off this notion that these numbers don't matter in some way but it's also rather difficult to prove or even believe it's that simple to intuit what's happening. We know it's an algorithm though and I could think up one that manages this skew well, I'm sure the engineers at Uber are better than me.
> 
> Just some thoughts.


Although my statistics college classes are far behind me, I tend to agree with some of Your thoughts above. However I do think that each one of us leaves patterns behind him/her. Uber algo knows these patterns and if some simple criteria are being thrown into the equation, it may do you a favor or two. Again I'm not sure if the algo likes me but that's my observation after 1.5 year and 2800+ rides.


----------



## Hustlin2Long

I maintain a 4.99 and is it possible to get that 1 point to make it a 5.0,im skeptical about it but I give it my all everyday that I turn on my uber app. To commence to driving. Do you get any perks from keeping a 4.95 or higher 5 star rating, this is very touchy subject to be addressing and if you was to ask the uber call center,they would say Yes there perks! I keep my overall 5 star rating above 4.95 because it's the right thing to do, and not because there's a agenda behind it.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Hustlin2Long said:


> I maintain a 4.99 and is it possible to get that 1 point to make it a 5.0,im skeptical about it but I give it my all everyday that I turn on my uber app. To commence to driving. Do you get any perks from keeping a 4.95 or higher 5 star rating, this is very touchy subject to be addressing and if you was to ask the uber call center,they would say Yes there perks! I keep my overall 5 star rating above 4.95 because it's the right thing to do, and not because there's a agenda behind it.


That's not the point of the conversation.

I'm willing to bet that those who manage a 4.9* rating are pretty decent people, generally - or at least have above average social skills.

The issue of conjecture here is, do ratings affect the way the algorithms treat you? I think it's likely that they do, in some way.

It's just hard for me to believe that a multi billion dollar company would leave their reputation in the hands of a bunch of semi-anonymous people. Not when psychology and good engineering can ethically and demonstrably achieve better. That's just ccapitalism.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Lee239 said:


> I think people with low ratings get worse rides, less pings, more minority pax, more minimum fare rides.


"more minority pax"
Wrong! In so many ways for so many reasons. Freakin ridiculous man! Welcome to my ignore list putznahalf!


----------



## Lee239

kc ub'ing! said:


> "more minority pax"
> Wrong! In so many ways for so many reasons. Freakin ridiculous man! Welcome to my ignore list putznahalf!


You are on mine.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


Uber is working on a program that will allow riders to designate a minimum rating for a driver. For example, a rider can set their app to accept only drivers with a 4.90 or better.

So having a strong rating will get a driver more trips, thus more income.

On a side note, I get tips just because I have 8000+ trips and maintain a 4.98. There really is $$$ in ratings.


----------



## Stav53

And you know that because ....?

It sounds a bit discriminatory to me but hey if you say so


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Stav53 said:


> And you know that because ....?
> 
> It sounds a bit discriminatory to me but hey if you say so


Discriminatory against low rated drivers? That's what's being suggested.

How is that bad? What a weird way to go... lmao


----------



## BubbaD

Uberyouber said:


> Well you do get to drive farther to pick up VIP request !


Lol I know, right???


----------



## Yosoykevo

I have a 4.88... I’ve noticed sometimes when I’m in a FIFO zone I’ve pulled in to park and there are at least 4 other Uber drivers that were already there, and I get a ping within 3 or 4 minutes, while the other drivers are still waiting for rides.


----------



## mbd

Only major benefit 5.0 vs 4.9 or lower is the tips. Passengers feel the pressure and tip the 5.0 rating.
You will get better passengers, but miles is still the same ...


----------



## Classified

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber is working on a program that will allow riders to designate a minimum rating for a driver. For example, a rider can set their app to accept only drivers with a 4.90 or better.
> 
> So having a strong rating will get a driver more trips, thus more income.
> 
> On a side note, I get tips just because I have 8000+ trips and maintain a 4.98. There really is $$$ in ratings.


I hope they give drievrs that feature, I'd set it at 4.7 let other drivers deal with the low ratings.



Yosoykevo said:


> I have a 4.88... I've noticed sometimes when I'm in a FIFO zone I've pulled in to park and there are at least 4 other Uber drivers that were already there, and I get a ping within 3 or 4 minutes, while the other drivers are still waiting for rides.


Ask what their ratings are to confirm, I've done many tests. There's usually many cars all evenly equal apart from the riders. As far as I'm aware with my tests, the higher rated driver always gets the option first, so it makes no difference trying to race ahead of another driver, think of how the satellite tracks us,
It's all in grid format, 
The old surge was a good example, that hexagon shape was one block,


----------



## mbd

One major difference between great ratings and not so great ratings
With not so great ratings - you will have customers That will spit and stomp on you
With great ratings - they will only spit on you, they show way more respect


----------



## LolIKnow

I'm a 5.0 and I've been getting good tips lately specially from big orders. 

Gotta love a 6 mile delivery + 10 tip cash.


----------



## Mista T

Over the past 2 years my ratings have fluctuated on both platforms. I have made personal observations, tested theories (to the best of my limited ability) and bounced ideas off other drivers to hear their experiences.



Rushmanyyz said:


> The worst attitudes and stories come from the folks here that have serious issues with Uber. Not many of them care much about ratings and my guess is that theirs are pretty low.


My attitude towards these horrible companies is right up there, and I don't care about my rating. Yet I am rated 4.9+. Just because I/we speak out, doesn't mean we are complete losers who can't hold above 4.60. Respectfully, your assumption is flawed.



Rushmanyyz said:


> The issue of conjecture here is, do ratings affect the way the algorithms treat you?


I used to think that, I got rides while passing up other drivers who were closer and just sitting around. Then one month I let my rating drop dramatically (about .15 drop in 2 weeks) and I still got treated the same.



Yosoykevo said:


> I've noticed sometimes when I'm in a FIFO zone I've pulled in to park and there are at least 4 other Uber drivers that were already there, and I get a ping within 3 or 4 minutes, while the other drivers are still waiting


Happened to me often.

My current theory: the companies have an internal statistic on each driver: profitability. The more profit they make off a driver, the more business they send their way. Do a lot of Pool? Get more pings!

Seems like simple smart business to me. To make more money, send the business to the contractors that generate the highest profits for you! This would explain why some drivers are constantly busy while blindly ignorant to their true operating costs, but they don't care because they get so many pings they just keep going.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Mista T said:


> Over the past 2 years my ratings have fluctuated on both platforms. I have made personal observations, tested theories (to the best of my limited ability) and bounced ideas off other drivers to hear their experiences.
> 
> My attitude towards these horrible companies is right up there, and I don't care about my rating. Yet I am rated 4.9+. Just because I/we speak out, doesn't mean we are complete losers who can't hold above 4.60. Respectfully, your assumption is flawed.
> 
> I used to think that, I got rides while passing up other drivers who were closer and just sitting around. Then one month I let my rating drop dramatically (about .15 drop in 2 weeks) and I still got treated the same.
> 
> Happened to me often.
> 
> My current theory: the companies have an internal statistic on each driver: profitability. The more profit they make off a driver, the more business they send their way. Do a lot of Pool? Get more pings!
> 
> Seems like simple smart business to me. To make more money, send the business to the contractors that generate the highest profits for you! This would explain why some drivers are constantly busy while blindly ignorant to their true operating costs, but they don't care because they get so many pings they just keep going.


My first comment, about attitude, was in a context about the way drivers treat riders, not the company. So, I'll stand by what I said. Better drivers know better how to treat other people, it's pretty obvious really.

Now, as far as the ratings affecting the experience with the dispatching algorithm, I'm not so sure either. I've already said that there could be confirmation bias on my part. However, there is little sense to me in allowing it to be random. You can use math to create a better system - so, why wouldn't you?

There could be thresholds, they could be weighted less, or hell, maybe it's not needed because better rated drivers might just be smarter and they skew their own experience just by having better habits. I don't know and that is why I said it's conjecture.


----------



## LaughingMan

You all talk about algorithms thinking uber even knows how to count...

In my opinion rating only affects how the pax views you. Uber will still send you pings when they need someone picked up lol.


----------



## Phatboy

I'm almost two years in, at 6,800+ trips, and a 4.99 rating.

I also have ended up with more of those silly little badges for good service and great conversation than you could point a stick at, but of course I can't eat them or trade them. I can't comment on tips. We don't have a tipping culture here in Australia. 

All I have done to get to these giddy heights is to treat people the way I like to be treated, like a fellow human being.

Does it make any kind of difference? Absolutely none. No better trips, no higher earnings, no recognition. In fact a complete beginner seems to get more in terms of preferential treatment from Uber than I do.

The ratings and badges make a bit of a difference when you start out, but after a certain point they become completely irrelevant.

For me, the personal written compliments are the only things of genuine value, but since the launch of the new app, most of these have disappeared. I think that this is a great pity.

If I ever get a better job than this (unlikely at 64 years of age) , then I will disappear into the ether, and I'm sure the Uber computer won't care one little bit.....


----------



## sheridens

Last week was a bad one for earnings. I Found myself sitting around waiting for pings during times that are normally very busy. This followed a week where I received about 3 low ratings. My average for that week would have been very low (~ 4.3). I wonder if the algorithm gives more weight to ratings averaged over a week than a driver's overall rating?


----------



## rondog2400

I'm kinda new , have around 600 rides and a 4.84 rating , I do 30 rides a day 3 days a week and my wait time is like 5-10 minutes per ride ..


----------



## george_lol

Phatboy said:


> All I have done to get to these giddy heights is to treat people the way I like to be treated, like a fellow human being.


Not is southern Florida. People have attitudes and bias and if they wake up on the wrong side of the bed you're likely to get a low rating for nothing to do with how you treat them.


----------



## Ssgcraig

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


Integrity? Because we all want to do our jobs the best we can?


----------



## Crbrocks

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


Your high rating won't last anyways so don't worry about it


----------



## tmart

JesusisLord777 said:


> I believe that you get more priority with the Uber algorithm, in some cases, but I can't prove that.


I believe that one day it will leak All The Insider secrets


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


Algorithm allegedly gives you better riders because it thinks you're a better driver.
ALLEGEDLY


----------



## Bobby06102019

JesusisLord777 said:


> Well... One thing I can say for sure is that I get WAY too many first time users to be just a coincidence.
> 
> I have a 4.97 rating, (and to be fair, a nice car as well), and I have seen Uber send me requests by first time users, when I was 10+ mins away and there were many other closer drivers available.
> 
> I have also seen Uber skip over many other drivers in cases where the passenger was somebody that I have had before, and we both had given each other 5-stars.


I can verify that. I posted this concern yesterday because these first time users are not always the "5 stars" which makes me wonder if im doing something wrong by keeping high rating and low cancellation.....


----------



## lyft_rat

My theory is that Uber has a secret rating system that they don't tell you about, according to the amount of in app tips you get. Drivers that get tipped more are certainly appreciated by their pax and they also need less pay because of the tips! Win win for Uber. I have a high tip rate and a low rating (really bad, unexplainable actually). You think the Uber computer doesn't notice that?


----------



## Mista T

lyft_rat said:


> My theory is that Uber has a secret rating system that they don't tell you about


I agree, but it has nothing to do with your tips.

I believe (tinfoil hat, please) that the AI assigns you pings partly based on your Uber Profitability factor. How much money do they make off of you per minute? Per ride? Are you willing to do long pickups? What does the avg pax end up rating you? How much longer do they expect you to stay online, based on past driving patterns? How many complaints have you had per 1,000 rides?

Etc.


----------



## Uber's Guber

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


Nice to know you finally started taking those smart pills.


----------



## Uberladysf777

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


I have a 4.8 after 20,000 rides. I know what you're saying??


----------



## Nats121

Mista T said:


> I agree, but it has nothing to do with your tips.
> 
> I believe (tinfoil hat, please) that the AI assigns you pings partly based on your Uber Profitability factor. How much money do they make off of you per minute? Per ride? Are you willing to do long pickups? What does the avg pax end up rating you? How much longer do they expect you to stay online, based on past driving patterns? How many complaints have you had per 1,000 rides?
> 
> Etc.


It's long overdue that the lack of transparency and fairness in Uber and Lyft's dispatching gets a lot more attention.

Even if drivers get a hefty raise, it can be undermined by Uber's secretive and unfair dispatch system.

When these companies started, they claimed the closest driver gets the ping. While not perfect, it's the fairest way to go.

No more skipping over closer drivers and no more using the dispatch system as punishment for "rebellious" drivers.


----------



## LazyBumBunny

I print stickers that say "*I'm a 4.98 ? Uber driver" *and when I go out I make people refer to me as* Mr. 4.98 *and I love it, I often get discounts too (food stamps)


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Higher rating tells the passenger you will put up with their ?. It also matches you with more ? passengers that have 5.0 ratings but in reality are a much different experience. Retreads that reset their accounts.


----------



## charmer37

Mista T said:


> Over the past 2 years my ratings have fluctuated on both platforms. I have made personal observations, tested theories (to the best of my limited ability) and bounced ideas off other drivers to hear their experiences.
> 
> My attitude towards these horrible companies is right up there, and I don't care about my rating. Yet I am rated 4.9+. Just because I/we speak out, doesn't mean we are complete losers who can't hold above 4.60. Respectfully, your assumption is flawed.
> 
> I used to think that, I got rides while passing up other drivers who were closer and just sitting around. Then one month I let my rating drop dramatically (about .15 drop in 2 weeks) and I still got treated the same.
> 
> Happened to me often.
> 
> My current theory: the companies have an internal statistic on each driver: profitability. The more profit they make off a driver, the more business they send their way. Do a lot of Pool? Get more pings!
> 
> Seems like simple smart business to me. To make more money, send the business to the contractors that generate the highest profits for you! This would explain why some drivers are constantly busy while blindly ignorant to their true operating costs, but they don't care because they get so many pings they just keep going.


Good theory, A driver accept any and every ride why would Uber stop sending pings tto that driver, That type of driver is Uber's cash cow.


----------



## Jimnmel

mbd said:


> Only major benefit 5.0 vs 4.9 or lower is the tips. Passengers feel the pressure and tip the 5.0 rating.
> You will get better passengers, but miles is still the same ...


that is doubtful, I have a 5.0 rating with lyft, 4.96 with Uber and I have a nice vehicle. Still way more riders do not tip me than do, however, they don't mind giving me that 5 star rating even though they don't tip me.


----------



## tohunt4me

OH LORD !
THIS IS A 2017 POST !


----------



## Jtnjdrive

WaveRunner1 said:


> NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING. I have a 4.97 after hundreds of rides and I get no type of bonus or anything else. Why should I continue to maintain such a high rating? I'm treated the same as someone with a 4.6 rating.


You do get in app recognition, congratulations.


----------



## Ankido

FACT - Your time to pick up is less, they even mention this in the acceptance rating. As a low rating, you lose perks with partnership. The higher the rating, the faster the tick airports. Girlfriend and I went online at the same time. She left 10 minutes before me. I have a 4.94 and she's a 4.98. This is just part of life we need to deal with. Yes, you get matched up with your rating. So if your rating is really low. May God have mercy on your soul with your pax.


----------



## Braedon

Idk how to get it to go down.


----------

